# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Thinking of having a sump

## lost

Never had a sump on my tanks and am  looking to maybe have one with a dsb and some cheeto is it worth it on a nano ? I know I need a tank and a pump, don't know what size the pump needs to be or what else I might need.I want to keep cheeto or something like that but am a little worried if I put it in my main tank it will take over

----------


## Gary R

you don't want cheeto in a main tank m8 .....have a look at this:
nano sump.jpg

you would need to drill a couple of holes for it to work or get a hang over weir on the back of the tank

----------


## lost

not seen that type of sump before can it be brought as a kit? the last thing I want to do is drill any holes as much as I would sooner go that way  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

This might be better for you http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Overflow-B...-/120363178760

----------


## lost

Thanks gary been looking at them, had a look at my lfs today and he reckons all weirs are noisy and I would be better off having my tank drilled there is no chance of that even tho it would be a better option

----------


## Gary R

Why not make your own .....have a look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoaVyrTdw1s

Will keep you busy for a hour  :Smile:

----------

